# Butt Crack Awareness



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Are you aware of your butt crack when it is showing? Maybe it's just my over the top self awareness but I can always feel when it's showing, or even close to showing.

I saw a lot of butt cracks today and was wondering if people aren't aware of them showing or if they just don't care :stu

Are you aware?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

You got me.

Thought this was another awareness month threads.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

No, but I usually wear my boxers a bit high so even when I'm sure that my pants have been shifted down, all you see is my boxers and that's better.... I guess.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not no Coco, my crack is a bit low on my ***, so my crack never shows. I don't wear low risers anyway so I don't have a reason to worry.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah, I'm always aware. I don't get it either, OP.


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

I wear pants, so I never have to worry about my butt crack showing.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Beware of the crack that can blind.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> You got me. Thought this was another awareness month threads.


HAhaha

I'm aware,
I don't see how some people _don't_ know - it must be intent.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A few times I have seen an entire thong. Puke.

My crack never shows because the underwear does not go down much even if the pants do. The fat on my hips shows sometimes though cause the shirt gets jacked up sometimes while walking. Sort of like an incomplete muffin top.


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

If I'm not aware how would I know?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

To be honest I'm not quite sure :blank I hope not, how gross. Sometimes my mom or a friend will pull up the back of my pants, but I just assume only my underwear is showing.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

"It's not who you are underneath, it's what you do that defines you." 

If it's not who you are underneath, then why are you caring about butt cracks? :lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd imagine you could probably feel a breeze. I wear my belt pretty tight so it doesn't happen to me. sometimes when my shirt is a bit small though I can feel the breeze there. (lower back)


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes i'm aware of it, and that's way i don't wear clothes which make it show. It looks so stupid.
If i want people to see my butt crack, i could as well wear no pants at all. Let them see the whole butt.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I usually wear oversized shirts or jackets that might cover my buttcrack area so I'm not concerned. I also know my jeans aren't that low. I'd assume i'd be able to feel a breeze or the laughter of the nearby /assjacks if my crack were visible.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> Are you aware of your butt crack when it is showing? Maybe it's just my over the top self awareness but I can always feel when it's showing, or even close to showing.
> 
> I saw a lot of butt cracks today and was wondering if people aren't aware of them showing or if they just don't care :stu
> 
> Are you aware?


Yes - because I try to keep my pants on with a belt and fight for Paxil fat loss.

*Just say NO to CRACK!*

and while we are on the subject.....take it from Manti!!!!!!


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, I wear my pants pretty low. But I always have boxers so I'm not really worried about it.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Never happand to me
My hips are too fat for my pants to sag down
But yeah butt cracks are ****ing nasty


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I flaunt it. Drives the chicks wild.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

There are plenty of things in life that I worry about. This is not one of them.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Don't hate, that's where I keep my change.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

komorikun said:


> A few times I have seen an entire thong. Puke.


I love whale tails.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I am, and it's okay. The world still spins. Even if you're female.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I never wear anything low enough that it would show. My pants go well above my butt crack, and then just in case I usually wear shirts that end at the bottom of my hips.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I think butt crack awareness is important. I've just made a sign for my butt. It says HOW'S MY BUTT? CALL 363466783

Edit: maybe it should say how's my walking. Hmmm..,


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kiirby said:


> I flaunt it. Drives the chicks wild.


We know that :roll :spit :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread smells. xD I'm kidding. 

I'm sure just my underwear shows. :um


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

You don't have this problem when you're a nudist. People don't seem to mind it as much.


----------



## weird girl (Dec 11, 2012)

butt crack


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I votes yes .....but why is there no option of sometimes.?

I mean if its outside then you are going to feel a draught. But If it indoors, then you could be exposed and you dont feel any draught.

Although this has happened if ive been very busy doing something and havent noticed untill some one has pointed it out, and I'm like, you seem to be paying a hell of a lot of attention to my butt?

TBH this seems butt crack exposure can come in varying degrees of butt exposure, from lower back with no crack to almost the whole butt. It also seems to have come into fashion if you know what I mean. I dont think this was something that seemed to happen 20 years ago did it?

I think there should be a banning on these people who wear their jeans only 1/2 up their actual butt, but have underwear on....so called saggers.......looks soooooooooo retarded and silly TBH.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

weird girl said:


> butt crack


lol...Felt the need to say that, eh?


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

weird girl said:


> butt crack


i have no idea why this made me laugh

thank you for sharing your thoughts


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have hair on my butt, so I am extra careful to keep it covered up haha.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I have hair on my butt, so I am extra careful to keep it covered up haha.


:ditto - it sucks.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> :ditto - it sucks.


I know, I have hair popping up in so many places that it shouldn't and I can't do anything about it because I have extremely sensitive skin.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, I do where a belt so it doesn't happen ever


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I know, I have hair popping up in so many places that it shouldn't and I can't do anything about it because I have extremely sensitive skin.


Tell me about it !


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes. Crack is wack! :b


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, not to be too graphic but when you suddenly feel the cool air in places where it wasn't a second ago, you can kind of put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

these people need to wear a belt, I don't need to see that.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

For some reason I always have a feeling it is but then when I pull the back end of my shirt I can always tell it's not.

Or I'll ask people if my butt is showing and they'll tell me it's not... I guess I'm just paranoid because I see so many plumber's cracks around here.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

NoHeart said:


> For some reason I always have a feeling it is but then when I pull the back end of my shirt I can always tell it's not.


Same here :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I see a lot of male underwear. Today I saw a guy with very low jeans walking with a cane. If you can barely walk, why make it even harder by having your pants that low?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I see a lot of male underwear. Today I saw a guy with very low jeans walking with a cane. If you can barely walk, why make it even harder by having your pants that low?


Sorry, I like to sag and walk around with my pimp cane on Mondays.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think it was a pimp cane.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm aware of the stare.

I don't get the fashion trend of having your pants hang down to your knees. :con


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Do I even have a butt?, checking ....... yes I do, wow I didn't even notice, I hope that isn't a medical problem, jk.



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Sorry, I like to sag and walk around with my pimp cane on Mondays.


You have one too? what color is it? mine's blue with stripes of blue that are almost identical to the main blue just with a slightly higher ability to reflect blue light. Oh and it's made out of a titanium platinum alloy, with a dusting of pure Peruvian crack (get it) on it.


----------

